# Chiropractors targeting thyroid patients for money?



## McKenna (Jun 23, 2010)

We don't have a board for news items, so I'm posting this here. Andros, please move it if you think it should be in a different area.

I came across this tonight and I'm outraged. I know there is a place for alternative medicine, however I'm offended at being looked at as purely a means to make money. GRRRR!!

http://thyroid.about.com/b/2011/06/16/chiropractors-thyroid.htm

_*Chiropractors Say That Selling Thyroid Patients $10,000-$15,000 Testing/Nutritional Programs is "Like Shooting Fish in a Barrel"
By Mary Shomon, About.com Guide June 16, 2011*After my article came out on Monday1 regarding controversial marketing methods being used by some chiropractors to attract thyroid patients, a number of chiropractors flocked to my blog post, hoping to defend themselves. (See comments here2.) 
One of the most critical commenters was a Wisconsin-based chiropractor, Michael Johnson, who also runs one of the larger practice networks for chiropractors focusing on chronic diseases.

He is also author of a site, www.txchronicpain.com site, where he had posted his marketing strategy, which was titled "The Death of the Traditional Chiropractic Practice: Will YOU Perish Or Prosper Anew?" The actual page was taken down after thyroid patients began discussing it online, but you may be able to see the Google cache of the page here3. I also have a copy of the page, and a number of thyroid patients also reviewed and archived the page before it was taken down.

To summarize, the page was a marketing brief for other chiropractors, and was encouraging them to buy the chiropractic marketing program created for chronic disease patients, including thyroid patients.

According to the document, chiropractors are charged a fee, which ranges from $7987 to $34,877 per chiropractor, to learn how to, "Increase your income, immediately, certainly - without necessarily needing to increase numbers of new patients... [and] attract infinitely more compliant, respectful and appreciative patients..."

The writeup said:

"I currently collect OVER $160,000.00 A MONTH from a practice that nearly runs itself, with a very nice profit."
Johnson explained his story: 
"My own story is high-drama, and I'll share it with you before we finish. For now, let me just confess that I was broke and on my way out of chiropractic altogether when I "figured out" the first, primitive version of what I can now offer you in ready-to-use-form....and I went from $12,000 a month to collecting over $160,000 a month, in just 18 months."
Johnson also said: 
"I have a COMPLETE SYSTEM for attracting exactly these chronic condition patients into your office. I market and promote my practice differently than other doctors by using the internet....These internet programs are all TURN-KEY meaning that we set up the condition specific websites for you, use our thoroughly split-tested internet ads and all you do is schedule the patients!"
And the comment from Johnson that certainly got my attention: 
"THESE INTERNET PROGRAMS ARE LITERALLY LIKE SHOOTING FISH IN A BARREL!!"
Some other highlights from the page: 
•"Many doctors are getting 15 to 20 new patients from our internet programs alone. At $7500.00 to $10,000 per case, like I said, THE ROI IS HUGE!!!)" (Note: ROI means return on investment.)

•"...with my Method, the patient...has extreme need and motivation and even determination to get his or her chronic, debilitating condition "cured" if at all possible. This alters the entire "dynamic" of the relationship. Yes, an effective presentation and asking for a decision and cash payment is required of you. But it occurs here in a very different environment than trying to secure cash payment, and pre-payment, from patients in the office for ordinary reasons, offered ordinary care. In those circumstances, yes, cash practice is a "pipe dream". But in the circumstances The Johnson Method creates for you, it is reality."

•"...for the record, 90% of my patents are fee-for-service, non-insurance, cash patients..."

•"Keep in mind, my practice is in Appleton, Wisconsin, population 72,000, surrounded by farm country and I have now (as of January 2010) increased my case fees $9950.00 for 6 months, $13,500.00 for 12 months, and $16,500.00 for 18 months."

•"...if you want to be a patient in my office, it is $9950.00 to $16,500.00..." 
This document also featured a number of testimonials from chiropractors who signed up for Johnson's system, and were reporting that they now make in some cases well over $100,000 a month. One fellow says in his testimonial that he's made so much money by following Johnson's marketing approach that he was able to buy his wife a new Porsche.
So thyroid patients...How do you feel about being referred to as "fish in a barrel?" Are you "compliant, respectful and appreciative" enough to pay $10,000 to $15,000 to a chiropractor for a 6-month or 12-month "thyroid program?" How much is "drug-free thyroid treatment" (that likely won't permit you to get off your prescription thyroid drugs) worth to you?

Feel free to share your thoughts. _


----------



## SnoodMama (Jan 11, 2011)

I had a chiropractor recommended to me by someone who was friends with a chiro. She gave him my phone number and he started calling me and rambling on about thyroid health. It felt kind of pushy to me. I never called back. Oy.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

SnoodMama said:


> I had a chiropractor recommended to me by someone who was friends with a chiro. She gave him my phone number and he started calling me and rambling on about thyroid health. It felt kind of pushy to me. I never called back. Oy.


I am glad you didn't phone back. He sounds unethical. Chiropractors are always reminding people that they are doctors too. Doctors aren't known to be calling around to drum up business!


----------



## McKenna (Jun 23, 2010)

Don't get me wrong, I'm not against chiropractic care or alternative medicine. I've had great results with chiropractic care for injuries.

What I object to is someone preying on people with thyroid disease to make money. I can understand a chiropractor or any other doctor or health care professional taking time to research different treatments for thyroid patients. But from the look of that guy's web site (he took it down but you can see the cached copy) his motivation is making money. It's absolutely appalling.

I would have loved to see a chiro look at all of us who suffer with thyroid disease and say "Hey, there's a real need here, with countless people just trying to make it day to day. I'm going to make it my priority to research and help these people".

Instead we got "Hey, there's a real money maker here. We can cash in on the suffering of these people. And we can show other chiros how to do it too. Don't you want to give your wife a new Porche?"

Are all chiropractors bad...absolutely not! But I feel this should make us aware and cautious about anyone offering thyroid treatment. Just do your homework.


----------



## lainey (Aug 26, 2010)

I don't think this is limited to chiropractors.

There are plenty of others who promise that expensive IV vitamin therapy, or chelation therapy for heavy metal toxicity will solve a patient's problems. Or others who sell their own cocktails of supplements as a cure for a problem.

The problem is when people fell rejected or invalidated by conventional medicine that desperation sends them searching. Or, they are so convinced that the only solution must be "natural", that they seek someone who will sell them that.

And it's not just thyroid disease, it is in all walks and areas of life. People need to be realistic and well informed so that they don't fall prey to this type of vicitimization.


----------



## McKenna (Jun 23, 2010)

I agree. People need to be proactive and in charge of their own care, without being led blindly.



> The problem is when people fell rejected or invalidated by conventional medicine that desperation sends them searching.


And that seems to be one of the things that this chiro focuses on. Not to actually help people, but to cash in on their desperation. It's just sad....


----------



## HeidiBR (Apr 4, 2010)

Sometimes it is hard to not be led blindly. Especially for those who are seeking any kind of answer to get relief.

If you Google "thyroid" on Amazon the first book that comes up is, "Why Do I Still Have Thyroid Symptoms When My Lab Tests Are Normal?"
http://www.amazon.com/Still-Thyroid...6703/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1308577399&sr=8-1

The author is a chiropractor who presents himself as a medical researcher and who makes money by training other chiros to treat thyroid patients. Ugh.

I think when physician's cross over to write books that try to sell something then he/she was transformed into a salesperson.

The same thing applies to Dr. Shames who wrote "Fuzzy, Fat and Frazzled" and now wrote "Thyroid Mind Power." All he does throughout the book is sell his services, those of his wife, and even his acupuncturist daughter who is available for thyroid phone consultations.

These people who prey on others who are sick in order to make money are to me evil.


----------

